# Throttle body clean



## racer (Feb 3, 2003)

Hi, My car is giving me some concern at the moment. It revs wildly after a warm start and the ESP light is on quite a lot of the time. I have been advised to do a throttle body clean. I'm not particularly confident when it comes to tinkering under the bonnet and don't want to screw things up but also don't want to pay Audi rates for something so potentially simple. I know where the throttle body is and have loosened the jubilee clip around the hose, do I simply pull the hose off. It feels quite stiff, is there much risk of cracking the rubber or do I just need to get it a good grip and yank it off? :?: 
Once I have taken it off do I just need to wipe it with a rag, are there any freely available solvents anyone would recommend?

Any other comments or suggestions re. the ESP light?

Thanks in advance. 

P.S. I don't really want to take the whole throttle body off as I don't have a vagcom to reset things afterwards.


----------



## modified_1 (Jun 7, 2008)

just lossen the pipe and wriggle it off....the butterfly inside will have soot around it..i generally push the butterfly open and clean with wd-40 or a carb cleaner..you need to basically clean all around the butterfly so it closes and seats properly..just use a tissue or rag...thats all really...


----------



## amiTT (Jul 24, 2007)

I was told never to move the butterfly by hand, you will end up damaging the throttle body.

I spoke to wak about this a few months ago and he mentioned he has never cleaned his or attempted to. As Wak has never done it, I dont see the need to myself!

Throttle Body Reset may be the thing you want to try, I do one once a month, gives me back loads of power 

Amz


----------



## racer (Feb 3, 2003)

Thanks guys I'll give it a go tomorrow


----------



## racer (Feb 3, 2003)

Just cleaned the inside of the TB with WD40 and kitchen roll. It made F' all difference, I can feel a trip to the stealers coming......


----------



## showtime (Mar 29, 2008)

get some intake cleaner take the hose and air filtust ck of the exhaer housing toff hen start engine let it warm get someone to sit in the car and rev it as you spray directly into the intake manifold it will probally stall but keep it running it will clean all deposits in the intake right through the exhausts you see it collecting in the exhausts it will clean all the carbon build up. i use wynns carb and intake cleaner


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Hunting problems, where the engine speed rhythmically varies, can be caused by an air leak on the intake manifold side of the throttle body. This includes the various vacuum lines going to various places. Check for leaks. Spraying WD40 onto suspect areas can help diagnosis as it will get sucked in and burnt and cause an engine speed change. Clamping any rubber vacuum hoses can help too as can using a spare rubber hose as a stethoscope and listening for hissing and whistling.

An unstable idle can also be caused by a dirty throttle body. The walls of the body can become built up with dirt and upset the carefully controlled surface profile needed when the throttle is nearly closed, causing a large or sudden variation of open gap area with small angles of throttle butterfly movement. This tends to cause an erratic idle as it upsets the idle control loop.

A faulty (slow but not dead) lambda sensor can produce an unstable idle and also make it difficult to hold the revs constant at 2,000 or 3,000 rpm etc. as it will tend to suddenly change a couple of hundred rpm as the mixture snaps from being rich to lean etc.

There is also an engine RPM speed sensor G28 next to the throttle on the end of the inlet manifold. It has a 3-pin connector with pin 1 next to the flat end with the tab.

Measure between pin 2 and 3 with a multimeter set to resistance. You should get 730 to 1,000 Ohms at 20 deg C. Resistance increases as temperature increases.

Also measure between pin 1 and 2 and pin 1 and 3 - in both cases it should be open circuit.

If the above isn't obtained replace the sensor.

Coilpacks suffering partial breakdown and a weak spark - and this can last for months before eventual failure - may cause uneven idle, lack of power and jerking acceleration with sudden late turbo (similar to faulty MAF symptoms) as well as occasional intermittent misfire as a clue.


----------



## paulho (Oct 17, 2008)

Does anyone happen to have a picture of the Throttle Body?


----------



## icXu (Feb 17, 2010)

Nice tutorial:http://uk-mkivs.net/forums/t/127279.aspx


----------

